# 580 GTX noch sinvoll ?



## The Bang (8. Juli 2012)

Hi ich überlege mir von meiner Msi 460 GtX Hawk auf eine Msi 580Gtx twin frozr ii/oc oder Gainward 580GTX 3GB umzusteigen ist das überhaupt sinvoll ? Kosten momentan für die Msi variante 319€ bei Alternate und die Gainward bei ebay so um die 350€

Die 670gtx gibt es schon ab 380€.


----------



## Chmas (8. Juli 2012)

Empfehle dir die 670GTX da sie 20%-30% schneller ist als die 580GTX und wenn du später noch auf SLI erweiterst schlägst du jede single Grafikkarte und liegst noch ca. 50% vor der 680GTX.


----------



## bemuehung (8. Juli 2012)

jop die GTX670 wär momentan mein Maximum wenn man die Leistung braucht , is schon ne schöne Karte


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juli 2012)

Würde auch die GTX 670 nehmen, sofern du die zusätzlichen Euronen aufbringen kannst. Mein persönlicher Favorit ist hier ganz klar die Asus, aufgrund ihrer in meinen Augen herausragend ruhigen Laufkultur.


----------



## bemuehung (8. Juli 2012)

die EVGA FTW ist auch ganz nett


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Würde auch die GTX 670 nehmen, sofern du die zusätzlichen Euronen aufbringen kannst. Mein persönlicher Favorit ist hier ganz klar die Asus, aufgrund ihrer in meinen Augen herausragend ruhigen Laufkultur.



_Ich hab sie, ich hab sie, nänänä _

_Bin auch für die GTX670._


----------



## The Bang (8. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß nicht der Preis von der 670 schreckt mich noch ab irgendwie. Ich würde ja die 580Gtx gebraucht kaufen da hab ich auch keine Probleme mit. Eigentlich steckt hinter alle dem das ich Guild Wars 2 mit alles Details flüssig spielen will und auch Age of Conan


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2012)

_Da reicht deine GTX460 doch noch aus - eine GTX580 macht einfach keinen Sinn mehr..dann würd ich dann deiner Stelle lieber zu einer HD7850/HD7870 greifen - die sind nochmal deutlich unter dem Preis einer GTX670 und damit läuft trotzdem alles._


----------



## The Bang (8. Juli 2012)

Mein Problem ist das ich Nvidia 3D Vision besitze da bleibt mir keine andere Wahl. Errlich gesagt hatte ich mit ATI immer Probleme deswegen schreckt mich Ati ab. Eben hab ich gesehen das die Gainward für 292&#8364; über ebay verkauft wurde das ist schon sehr günstig. 

Mir geht es auch um 3D Vision ich will flüssig in 3D Spiele aber halt nicht soviel ausgeben. 

Die 460Gtx ruckelt selbst bei WoW in Sturmwind übelst. Aber auch in Age of Conan ist das auch nicht mehr schön :/


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2012)

_Naja..letztendlich musst du es wissen, wenn du meinst du musst zur GTX580 greifen dann tu das - ich würd aber die "paar Euro" (zumindest in Bezug auf den Gesamtpreis" drauflegen und zur weitaus besseren GTX670 greifen - hier hat dir jetzt jeder dazu geraten.

Aber die Entscheidung liegt bei dir :-)

Übrigends fangen die GTX670's "schon" bei 350€ an._


----------



## bemuehung (8. Juli 2012)

The schrieb:


> Die 460Gtx ruckelt selbst bei WoW in Sturmwind übelst. Aber auch in Age of Conan ist das auch nicht mehr schön :/



wie sieht denn der Rest des Systems aus ? wenn es in SW ruckelt vermute ich das es eher an der CPU oder Addons liegt , RAM solltest ja sicher min. 4GB haben


----------



## The Bang (8. Juli 2012)

_Übrigends fangen die GTX670's "schon" bei 350€ an._
[/quote]


Welches Modell und Karte währe das ? Zu den Preis hört sich das auch gut an.


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2012)

_Hier hast du ne Liste - ich würde zur MSI oder EVGA greifen.

/Edit : Achja..Geizhals kann man hier ja nicht verlinken..

Also die oder die sind gemeint.
_


----------



## bemuehung (8. Juli 2012)

die hier ist gut http://www.buffed.de/preisvergleich/777091 hab ich letztens beim Kumpel verbaut , mit EVGA Tool ala Afterburner noch Lüfter

für 350 sehr schwierig 380 müsstest schon einplanen


----------



## The Bang (8. Juli 2012)

Also 4gb Ram habe ich und den Intel 9300Quad Core@3Ghz. Die Grafikkarte würde halt ein Push für das System bedeuten. 

Ich verkaufe die Alte Graka und mindere so den Preis. Ich sehe das die 670gtx Karten 2gb haben das ist schonmal ein vorteil gegenüber der 580gtx referenz.


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juli 2012)

Nen Push definitiv, aber dir muss klar sein, dass deine CPU einer GTX580 und erstrecht einer GTX670 ein Klotz am Beim ist.


----------



## bemuehung (8. Juli 2012)

The schrieb:


> Also 4gb Ram habe ich und den Intel 9300Quad Core@3Ghz. Die Grafikkarte würde halt ein Push für das System bedeuten.
> 
> Ich verkaufe die Alte Graka und mindere so den Preis. Ich sehe das die 670gtx Karten 2gb haben das ist schonmal ein vorteil gegenüber der 580gtx referenz.



die CPU ist nich optimal was WoW angeht da bringt z.b. n E8400 oder aktuell n G630 mehr , da solltest paar Boleros in die Hand nehmen und n gebrachtes Sandy Board , CPU die 4-8Gb DDR3 kosten auch nix

ansonsten stellt die CPU den extremen Flaschenhals dar da bringt auch ne 670 nicht soviel


----------



## The Bang (8. Juli 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> die CPU ist nich optimal was WoW angeht da bringt z.b. n E8400 oder aktuell n G630 mehr , da solltest paar Boleros in die Hand nehmen und n gebrachtes Sandy Board , CPU die 4-8Gb DDR3 kosten auch nix
> 
> ansonsten stellt die CPU den extremen Flaschenhals dar da bringt auch ne 670 nicht soviel





Da währen wir wieder beim Thema aufrüsten und Kosten die damit verbunden sind. Ich bin errlich gesagt zu Geizig alles umzurüsten. Nach meiner Rechung würde der Betrag bei einer umrüstung 775€ betragen mit dem Verkauf von meiner Hardware würde der Betrag auf 400-500€ minimiert. Immer noch ein Stolzer Preis den ich nicht bereit bin zu Zahlen im moment.

MSI Z77A-G43 95€
Intel 3770 310€ + Hyperthreading warum ? Weil ich auch sehr viel Video Bearbeitung mache
670Gtx 	370€

Das währe die Option die für mich in frage kommt.


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2012)

_Dann fang mit der Grafikkarte an und rüste den Rest später nach - oder du wartest bis du das Geld für alle Teile zusammen hast._


----------



## The Bang (8. Juli 2012)

Das Geld habe ich das ist das Kleinste Problem. Mein Problem ist eher die Arbeit die damit verbunden ist. Alle Teile zu Verkaufen vom Alten System das zu managen + das einrichten der Hardware. Dann meine Daten verwaltung das ist ein riesen Aufwand. Die Grafikkarte würde mich 370€ kosten ich kann nicht abschätzen wieviel FPS das mir bringt in Crysis 2,BF3,WOW,AOC,GW2. Aber wenn ich in vollen Details Flüssig zocken kann ohne Ruckler dann bin ich zufrieden in 3D.

Aber wenn es nix bringt -.- dann hab ich ja keine andere Wahl dann muss die Krücke gepusht werden. Es nervt mich halt schon weil ich damals gedacht hab mit nen Quad CPU hab ich länger meine ruhe und nen 790Ultra Sli mainboard.


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2012)

_Also in den MMO's sinds jenseits der 100FPS - bei BF3 sind dauerhaft 60FPS bzw. immer in den 50ern (hab mit meiner ASUS GTX670 DCII dauerhaft 60 - die ist aber nochmal schneller als die normalen) - und in Crysis 2 wird das ähnlich sein - warscheinlich sogar mehr.

Wenn du das Geld hast..wieso nicht? Ich mein..du wirst es dir doch sicherlich überlegt haben - und jetzt die Karte zu pushen und dann den Rest "stecken lassen"? Hm..ich weiss ja nicht.

Die Entscheidung kann dir natürlich keiner abnehmen..aber einen kleinen Anstoss geben schon.. ;-)

----

Bin vor nem guten Monat von einem Office-Laptop auf mein System umgestiegen..du glaubst garnicht wie ich mich gefreut hatte endlich Spiele in maximalen Details in FullHD zu spielen..das war einfach..ein Wow-Erlebnis. :-)_


----------



## bemuehung (8. Juli 2012)

naja mit der Grafikkarte anfangen wäre eigentlich doof , ne CPU 4-5Jahre die 670 2-3Jahre evtl. neue CPU + P/L karte 200-280Euro und in 1-2 Jahren neue aktuelle Grafikkarte

Grafikkarte sollte natürlich schon 50% mehr leisten als die GTX460 oder halt verkaufen GTX460 sollte noch 80-85Euro bringen je nach Zustand/Modell OVP+Rechnung


----------



## Felix^^ (8. Juli 2012)

The schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist das ich Nvidia 3D Vision besitze da bleibt mir keine andere Wahl. Errlich gesagt hatte ich mit ATI immer Probleme deswegen schreckt mich Ati ab. Eben hab ich gesehen das die Gainward für 292€ über ebay verkauft wurde das ist schon sehr günstig.
> 
> Mir geht es auch um 3D Vision ich will flüssig in 3D Spiele aber halt nicht soviel ausgeben.
> 
> Die 460Gtx ruckelt selbst bei WoW in Sturmwind übelst. Aber auch in Age of Conan ist das auch nicht mehr schön :/



Ich benutze seit 4 Jahren AMD Karten und hatte noch keine Probleme. Ich verstehe nicht was manche Menschen immer für Probleme haben! Diese Probleme können auch mit einer Nvidia-Karte auftretten.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Juli 2012)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Ich benutze seit 4 Jahren AMD Karten und hatte noch keine Probleme. Ich verstehe nicht was manche Menschen immer für Probleme haben! Diese Probleme können auch mit einer Nvidia-Karte auftretten.


Kommt darauf an. Der Treibersupport bei ATI ist deutlich schlechter. Das wird jeder bestätigen.


----------



## bemuehung (8. Juli 2012)

also ich konnte bei den Treibern(Support) noch nix Schlechtes feststellen

zur Not gibt es Hotfixes

oder es ist einfach zulange her


----------



## Magogan (9. Juli 2012)

Wir haben in der Uni Computer mit ATI-Grafikkarten. Dort kommt es schonmal vor, dass der Mauszeiger plötzlich riesig ist - und das ohne erkennbaren Grund und nur ein Neustart behebt das Problem ...


----------



## Night2010 (9. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wir haben in der Uni Computer mit ATI-Grafikkarten. Dort kommt es schonmal vor, dass der Mauszeiger plötzlich riesig ist - und das ohne erkennbaren Grund und nur ein Neustart behebt das Problem ...



Und das liegt dann an der ATI Karte?

Früher kam jeden Monat ein neuer ATI Treiber raus, bei NV musste man da immer 2-3 Monate warten. Wie Lange warte ich momentan auf den neuen Treiber der die "Probleme" mit den GTX 670/680 Karten löst.
Man könnte zwar den Beta nehmen, dieser macht aber bei mir mit WoW Probleme.


----------



## painschkes (9. Juli 2012)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Wie Lange warte ich momentan auf den neuen Treiber der die "Probleme" mit den GTX 670/680 Karten löst.



_Hab ich was verpasst?_


----------



## The Bang (9. Juli 2012)

Welche Probleme hat den die 670Gtx momentan noch ?


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2012)

The schrieb:


> Hi ich überlege mir von meiner Msi 460 GtX Hawk auf eine Msi 580Gtx twin frozr ii/oc oder Gainward 580GTX 3GB umzusteigen ist das überhaupt sinvoll ? Kosten momentan für die Msi variante 319€ bei Alternate und die Gainward bei ebay so um die 350€
> 
> Die 670gtx gibt es schon ab 380€.



Also wie bereits empfohlen wurde, würde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal noch warten.... von einer GTX460 umzusteigen auf was neueres, wäre Geldverschwendung.
Die 460 bringt noch sehr gute leistung in allen aktuellen Games... ich konnte sogar BF3 flüssig in Full HD daddeln (allerhöchstens musste ein paar Schatten runterschrauben). Ich hab genau dieselbe Karte von MSI.

Wenn du gar nicht warten kannst, würde ich aber keine 5xx sondern eine 6xx kaufen.


----------



## Night2010 (10. Juli 2012)

The schrieb:


> Welche Probleme hat den die 670Gtx momentan noch ?



Behebt gelegentliches Ruckeln mit VSync bei Grafikprozessoren der GeForce GTX 600 Serie.
Behebt das Problem, dass manche werkseitig übertakteten Grafikkarten standardmäßig auf geringere Taktungen umschalten.


----------



## Minischwenk (10. Juli 2012)

@ Konov, Er verwendet Nvidia 3d Weshalb dass schon bei neuern Spielen Grenzwertig werden kann! 
Ich denke die preiswerterste Lösung wäre ganz einfach sich eine 2te Gtx 460 zu holen und im Sli laufen zu lassen. Natürlich stellen sich dabei dann immer Fragen inweit du Microruckler warnimmst, dein Board sli fähig ist und dein Netzteil ausreicht, aber ich denke eine preiswertere Leistungssteigerung (Eine 2te neu ab 130, "gebraucht" bei Ebay ab 80) att nicht drin ist,(in Benchmarks leicht besser als ne 580GTX)


----------



## The Bang (10. Juli 2012)

Also ich weiß echt nicht die Grafikkarte ist mir einfach zu teuer wenn ich überlege 370€ für eine Grafikkarte das ist mir einfach zu utopisch. Ich hab jetzt mal die 580Gtx Preise betrachtet die msi 580Gtx Twin frozr OC Edition ging bei ebay für 240€ über die Ladentheke das wäre ja echt ein Fairer Preis.

Ich hab jetzt nach langen durchforsten des Webs Festellen müssen das die 3770K nix bringt Hypterthreading ist fürn Pobes und die Programme die das Unterstützen sind ja richtig teuer ich bin da eher der Normalo und freu mich mit meinen Cyberlink Powerdirector 10 das langt mir dicke für meine Videobearbeitung.

Ich muss erwähnen das wird der Letzte PC sein wird den ich mir jemals nochmals zusammen werkele ich hab nämlich die Nase voll immer aufrüsten zu müssen. Das einzige was ich noch machen würde ist die Cpu Übertakten nach der Garantie Zeit wenn etwas nicht rund laufen würde.

Gut rechnen wir mal zusammen Cpu Intel 3570K 220€ 
 Mainboard Msi ZA77 G43 95€ oder ASUS P8Z77-M für 101
 Geforce 580 Gtx 240€ über ebay egal welche marke

=555€zusammen das gute mein Enermax Netzteil 500W langt meine 4Gb Corsair XMS3 DHX CM3X2G1600C9DHX langen auch. Mein Ziel und meine Ambitionen sind in 3D VISION Games flüssig spielen zu können. Aber auch ohne 3D in MAX Auflösung ohne Einschränkung zu Spielen. Guild Wars 2 wird auch mein Letztes Spiel sein für das ich jemals einen PC aufrüste  auch Skyrim ist ein kleiner Grund. Für mich würde das System bedeuten das ich endlich in ruhe meine Spiele ohne einzustellen flüssig spielen kann.


Was denkt ihr komme ich damit meinen Ziel näher!


----------



## painschkes (10. Juli 2012)

_Letztendlich musst du das ganze ja entscheiden, wir versuch(t)en ja nur zu helfen - eine GTX580 (auch wenn sie schnell ist) macht in meinen Augen einfach keinen Sinn mehr - allerdings ist bei dir ja das Problem mit dem 3D-Gedönds..da kann natürlich keine 280€ teuer HD7870 die absolut super ist empfohlen werden.

Naja, was auch immer es nun letztendlich wird : Viel Spaß damit :-)_


----------



## The Bang (10. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Letztendlich musst du das ganze ja entscheiden, wir versuch(t)en ja nur zu helfen - eine GTX580 (auch wenn sie schnell ist) macht in meinen Augen einfach keinen Sinn mehr - allerdings ist bei dir ja das Problem mit dem 3D-Gedönds..da kann natürlich keine 280€ teuer HD7870 die absolut super ist empfohlen werden.
> 
> Naja, was auch immer es nun letztendlich wird : Viel Spaß damit :-)_




Gut wie sieht es dann mit einen SLI von 2 X 460Gtx Hawk aus ? Das währe sogar noch Günstiger und schneller als ne 580GTX


----------



## painschkes (10. Juli 2012)

_Ich halte von SLI nicht viel - ich persönlich sehe/spüre die Mikroruckler und könnte mich damit nicht anfreunden - aber wie ich sagte : Du kaufst und du entscheidest :-)_


----------



## The Bang (10. Juli 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isWb4Ktb94A 	


Wenn ich den Kerl jetzt höre dann ist SLI bei 40-60fps flüssig ohne Mikruckler das Gespräch war aus dem Jahre 2010 also da müsste sich doch einiges getan haben jetzt in der Zukunft


----------



## Night2010 (10. Juli 2012)

Du sparst doch 80€ an der CPU, da pack halt noch etwas Geld drauf und kauf dir ne GTX 670.
Dann hast du doch alles komplett neu und kannst die alte Hardware verkaufen.


----------



## painschkes (10. Juli 2012)

_Wie ich von Anfang an sagte.. ;-)_


----------



## The Bang (11. Juli 2012)

Es beginnt wieder schlaflose Nächte  

DAS LETZE MAL SOWEIT ICH HIER SCHREIBE 

Ich schwanke jetzt zwischen 3 Mainboards http://www.alternate.de/html/product/ASUS/P8Z77-M/991246/?	oder http://www.alternate.de/html/product/MSI/Z77A-G43/991186/? oder http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Asrock/Z77_Pro3/999535/? hat jemand ein Tipp


----------



## painschkes (11. Juli 2012)

_Ich bin für's ASRock - hab selbst das Pro4 und keinerlei Probleme - aber die anderen beiden sind auch in Ordnung. :-)_


----------



## The Bang (11. Juli 2012)

http://www.kmcomputer.de/mall/1/tmb/itt30429435483_116.JPGSo Feierabend jetzt gehts los deine As Rock 4 hat mich auch überzeugt so wird jetzt die Kiste geholt Schluss mit stöbern  Grafikkarte bleibt vorerst drin die 470gtx hawk bis 670Gtx im Preis fallen. Seh es momentan noch nicht ein. Holen tu ich mir sie aber defently. 

Intel Core i7-3770 4x 3.40GHz boxed 

Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel 

ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) 

Lancool K58 black

Ich wohne in der Nähe vom Pc Shop deswegen ist es praktischer die paar kröten mehr geb ich aus hab es wenigstens sofort


----------



## bemuehung (11. Juli 2012)

nimm aber ne *K* CPU und den Macho

Gehäuse : http://geizhals.de/676563 , http://geizhals.de/749838


----------



## The Bang (11. Juli 2012)

krieg ich den macho ins gehäuse ? K haben die nicht erst auf Bestellung und kostet gleich wieder mehr. Man kann auch den normalen übertakten wenns sein muss aber ich denke der hat ja jetzt schon genug puffer nach oben oder.

^^ Ich wollte in 2 std los und das jetzt dingfest machen.


----------



## bemuehung (11. Juli 2012)

ja passt locker ins K58 , haben sie keine 3570*K* auf Lager


----------



## The Bang (11. Juli 2012)

Nein leider nicht nur den 2600k -.- den anderen muss man bestellen aber dazu hab ich nicht die Lust weil ich heute alles hinter mich bringen will hab heute frei  deswegen will ich die Zeit nutzen


----------



## bemuehung (11. Juli 2012)

bestell alles , zur Not bei Amazon und machs am WE 

sowas überhastet man nicht


----------



## The Bang (11. Juli 2012)

Jehuu gerade angerufen die haben den reinbekommen eben haha JEHUUU  los gehts


----------



## bemuehung (11. Juli 2012)

passt doch ... viel Spass beim basteln


----------



## The Bang (11. Juli 2012)

So jetzt steht hier alles  ich komm mir vor wie ein 3 Jähriger

Also ich hab mir die Grafikkarte doch geholt hab ein fairen Preis für die Gigabyte 670Gtx OC Windforce bekommen. Statt 399 hab ich sie bei ihm für 370€ bekommen. 

Jetzt gehts ans Daten verwalten erstmal und dann aufbauen


----------



## bemuehung (11. Juli 2012)

die Gigabyte ist auch gut , bissl Lüfterkurve mit Afterburner/EVGA Precision Tool anpassen muss man eigentlich bei jeder 

welchen Ram hast du genommen ? 1600er Vengeance LP schwarz passt ja recht gut zum Board


----------



## The Bang (11. Juli 2012)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/2x-2gb-corsair-ddr3-1600mhz-xms3-dhx-cm3x2g1600c9dhx/66126213 


So sehen meine aus. Das Case ist eh zu ^^ von daher ist mir die Farbe egal.


----------



## bemuehung (11. Juli 2012)

achso die hattest auch noch , les ich grad

die haben natürlich noch relativ hohe Spannung


----------



## The Bang (11. Juli 2012)

Ja irgendwo muss ja was vom alten Rechner noch nützlich sein


----------



## bemuehung (11. Juli 2012)

könnte Probleme geben muss aber nicht , ausprobieren 

ansonsten kannst die immer noch gut verkaufen und anderen holen

den anderen Kram kannst auch noch verkaufen , die 460 sollte noch bei 90-100 liegen


----------



## Klos1 (11. Juli 2012)

The schrieb:


> So jetzt steht hier alles  ich komm mir vor wie ein 3 Jähriger
> 
> Also ich hab mir die Grafikkarte doch geholt hab ein fairen Preis für die Gigabyte 670Gtx OC Windforce bekommen. Statt 399 hab ich sie bei ihm für 370&#8364; bekommen.
> 
> Jetzt gehts ans Daten verwalten erstmal und dann aufbauen



Für jemanden, dem aufrüsten so ankotzt und deswegen nach dieser Bestellung nie wieder was neues für den Rechner kaufen wollte, bist du aber ganz schon euphorisch bei der Sache. 

Es gibt halt doch nichts schöneres, als sich geile neue Technik ins Haus zu holen.  Von Sex mit der Traumfrau mal abgesehen, aber man unterschreibt mit der Bestellung von Hardware ja keine Verzichtserklärung diesbezüglich.


----------



## The Bang (11. Juli 2012)

Du darfst dich niemals an was hängen, was du nicht innerhalb 30 Sekunden problemlos wieder vergessen kannst, wenn dir der Boden zu heiß wird…  ich glaub ich muss mir das verinnerlichen den Spruch


----------



## bemuehung (12. Juli 2012)

berichte mal wenns fertig ist


----------



## Brainmaster (12. Juli 2012)

The schrieb:


> Die 460Gtx ruckelt selbst bei WoW in Sturmwind übelst. Aber auch in Age of Conan ist das auch nicht mehr schön :/



Dann liegt das aber nicht an deiner Graka. Ich hab auch die 460gtx und alles auf Ultra und trotzdem immer konstant meine 60 fps in SW.


----------



## The Bang (15. Juli 2012)

So ich habe alles zusammengebaut und ich bin einfach nur hin und weg sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt! Der Performance schwung ist gefühlte 100ps zu 1000ps unglaublich.

Nochmal zusammengefasst ich habe mir den Intel 3770k die Gigabyte 670Gtx OC Edition mit Windforce Kühlern geholt 4 Gb Speicher von Corsair DDR3 1600Hz und das Spitzengehäuse Lancool k58 gekauft. Das Netzteil ist ein enermax liberty 500w und der Cpu Kühler ist der Thermalright Macho. Festplatten sind die Samsung Spinpoint hd 103Sj 2mal und das Motherboard ist das Asrock z77 extreme 4. 


Der zusammenbau war sehr einfach bis auf den CPU Kühler der hat mich die Meiste Arbeit gekostet was hab ich geflucht und geschwitzt aber die ergebnisse die dieser Cpu Kühler liefert sind der Absolute oberhammer. Danke für den Tipp der Kühler hat sich sowas von gelohnt.

Idle 
 	core 0 35°c
 	core 1 30°c
 	core 2 30°c
 core 3 29°c

Last alle cores 50 -60°c

Die Grafikkartenleistung ist eine offenbarung im Vergleich zu vorher :0 alles gleitet wie auf einer Welle und bleibt im idle bei 33°c und bei last 55°c  unglaublich. Die Temperaturen machen sich auch in meinen Zimmer bemerkbar das ist nähmlich merklich kühler geworden . 
Das Mainboard war auch ein Spitzen Tipp unglaublich innovativ und einfach zu bedienen und übersichtlich musste nur den Ram Takt korrigieren ansonsten lief alles wie Sahne. 

Also was soll ich da noch sagen leute wer jetzt nicht aufrüstet wann dann ? Für mich hat sich der Kauf gelohnt auch wenn das alles nicht so billig war ich bin mehr als zufrieden. Meine 3D Spiele laufen alle wie geschmiert Skyrim sieht sowas von geil aus mit allen Details. Battlefield 3 Crysis 2 sind ein Traum. 

Achso und das wichtigste alles ist auch noch leise man hört den Rechner kaum so gut wie nix. GUILD WARS 2 kann kommen ich bin RDY 

Danke für eure Tipps ich bin sehr sehr Happy


----------



## painschkes (15. Juli 2012)

_Der Macho ist echt super - Temps sind bei mir in etwa die gleichen - Grafikkarte hat bei mir auch in etwa die Temps.

Hört sich doch alles schick an - gut das du nochmal alles duchgegangen bist.

Wünsch dir aufjeden Fall viel Spaß! :-)_


----------



## The Bang (17. Juli 2012)

Vielen dank den habe ich und wie. Videobearbeitung
 und selbst die usb übertragungsraten sind ein neues erlebniss. Hatte jetzt ein paar schlaflose nächte aber am ende freut es mich zu sehen das es gewaltig was gebracht hat. Alles läuft auch stabil ohne irgendwelchen probs.  Da fällt mir nur eins ein .   http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/?gl=DE&hl=de&hl=de&gl=DE#/home


----------

